# Moving to Dubai - how big a salary should I ask for?



## sydneysider (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello Expat Forum - This is my first ever post on a bulletin board, so please excuse me if I don't follow the correct protocols.

My situation is this: I am waiting to hear whether I have progressed to the next stage in the recruitment process. I'm very confident I will, but I also know they will ask me about salary expectations. I will of course, ask them to make the first offer in case I under-value myself!

I'm a single, female, aged 42. I'm a social person and hope to meet others like me. I've been a bit disconcerted by my research to date about the costs of living in Dubai, and totally confused about where to live. I love the beach and expect I will join a beach club or something similar. I'm not really sporty - prefer to walk for exercise - but I do love the socialising around sport!

I'm well educated, like 'the finer things in life' and would hope to socialise with professional men and woman rather than people out to get totally 'trashed' every night, and have lots of one night stands - although they are not mutually exclusive - hell, I do it too occasionally! Socialising with expats will probably be my preference, until I get my "Dubai feet".

I currently earn in Australia approximately $150K. My propective (Australian) employer will offer a lump sum salary and I think i just apportion whatever I like to rent, car etc. I'm not that sure of how that would work as I've only had a preliminary discussion so far. They will offer at least the same money to work in Dubai, which I've calculated as approx 340,000 AED - and I expect more.

Questions: 

1. What 'benefits' in my package should I guarantee I get? Health insurance? If so, what is the top provider over there? Money phone account? Anything else?
2. Where do you think I should live? Should you live near where you like to 'play'? How much should I allow for rent and outgoings?
3. Are there many single expat men over 40 in town, and where would I meet them?
4. Is it difficult to be 'older' in Dubai - most of the websites I've been onto are younger people in the 20-30s which is great, and I've got no issues with that age group, but I wouldn't mind increasing my chances of meeting a bloke too!
5. Are golf club memberships expensive? Which one should I join?
6. What about gyms - any recommendations?
7. Culture life - do major western entertainers/opera/theatre perform in UAE very often?

A bit of a mis-mash of questions, and I sincerely appreciate any genuine responses. I'm at a pretty important stage of negotiations, and have no-one in Sydney to benchmark what is ok/average/excellent/superb in terms of salary and rough percentages of what to apportionate on the major items for a comfortable lifestyle.

Many thanks, and regardless of the outcome of my recruitment, I'll let you know how I went! And whoever responds helpfully, I'll re=pay the debt when I land!


----------



## Marco76 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi,

I've posted a thread entitled: "Another "Am I Earning Enough?" Thread!" 

Although it doesn't answer your queries with regards to the social side of things, it gives an idea of a package one might expect. 

The biggest problem you'll find is the lack(?) of accommodation and the extortionate rents.....   luckily my employer has rented a huge compound in Abu Dhabi (where I'll be based) else I would never have accepted the job! 

Unfortunately, I'm only 32.....  lol!!!

Good luck with everything.

Marco


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the board.

Such a lot of questions so I have answered in another colour for clarity.




sydneysider said:


> Hello Expat Forum - This is my first ever post on a bulletin board, so please excuse me if I don't follow the correct protocols.
> 
> My situation is this: I am waiting to hear whether I have progressed to the next stage in the recruitment process. I'm very confident I will, but I also know they will ask me about salary expectations. I will of course, ask them to make the first offer in case I under-value myself!
> 
> ...


----------



## sydneysider (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks very much Elphaba (and Marco76). 
I had a chuckle to myself about salaries being quoted per month - imagine if when I asked for a figure I said nothing less than $345K But I am worth it!!
I'll check back in when I've heard about the job, and what you've told I find much more reputable and up-to-date compared to what is I've found so far. So thanks again. And the enterainment line up sounds fantastic! That's reason enough to go! Hopefully, one day we may meet )


----------



## sydneysider (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello Marco76 - Thank you too for your reply and I'll follow the thread you posted. And I'll let you know how I go with the job! Mmmm, 32 is a bit young for me, but I give you a spotters fee as my personal 'matchmaker' )!!!
Is 11pm here in Sydney, so will sign off.
It's the weekend over there isn't it? Why aren't you out?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sydneysider said:


> Hello Marco76 - Thank you too for your reply and I'll follow the thread you posted. And I'll let you know how I go with the job! Mmmm, 32 is a bit young for me, but I give you a spotters fee as my personal 'matchmaker' )!!!
> Is 11pm here in Sydney, so will sign off.
> It's the weekend over there isn't it? Why aren't you out?


Check out the thread "Expected Salary'' as well. Crazymazy posted some info in there about how to calculate a decent renumeration package.

P.S It is only 4pm here, so most of us are stil at work.


----------



## Marco76 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a few grey hairs if that makes me look a little older? Just think of the energy.... LOL!!! 

It's midday over in Blighty at the moment - I'm not due out to Abu Dhabi until the 22nd of November!

I'll be in Dubai quite a lot as my friend who is in Bahrain has an apartment over there..... oh, and he IS in his forties!!!!

M x


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sydneysider said:


> 3. Are there many single expat men over 40 in town, and where would I meet them?


 Talk about being forward....


----------



## sydneysider (Oct 30, 2008)

Sydneysiders can be like that ... so, are there?? And I meant, western expat men ... there I go ... forward again




Andy Capp said:


> Talk about being forward....


----------



## sydneysider (Oct 30, 2008)

*Thanks Maz25...*

Will check out those threads too ... and hope you had a great weekend. Mine's about to start ...


Maz25 said:


> Check out the thread "Expected Salary'' as well. Crazymazy posted some info in there about how to calculate a decent renumeration package.
> 
> P.S It is only 4pm here, so most of us are stil at work.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sydneysider said:


> Sydneysiders can be like that ... so, are there?? And I meant, western expat men ... there I go ... forward again




Hundreds, try Longs on a wednesday night - ladies night!

Or give me a call....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Hundreds, try Longs on a wednesday night - ladies night!
> 
> Or give me a call....


Watch this one! LOL


----------

